

Finding an OSS project to contribute to (H.S. Edition) - Fljotavik

Hello. I am a junior in High School and I'm looking for advice on how to get into open source contribution.
I am skilled in the following languages (ordered from high to low proficiency): Java, Python, Perl, HTML/CSS (I know this isn't a REAL langauge), C. I've tried joining some
projects in the past, but they have either fallen apart, already had too many active contributors, or had a 
codebase that was too deep and complex for me to understand. I'd be grateful for any suggestions the HN community could offer me.
======
gengstrand
Find a project that you are interested in. Use their version control to get
the latest. Find something wrong. Figure out how to fix it. Submit the fix to
the administrator. Do that a couple of times in order to build trust.

Are you interested in software agents? If so, then check out
<http://kato.sourceforge.net/kato.html>

